# Tito On Babalu



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Tito stated in an interview on UFC.com that Babalu is not that great. That he is a B fighter and not on the same level as Chuck, Randy, or himself. Do you really think Tito is on a whole nother level that Renato.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

No way. Babalu just used a very poor stratagy. Tito hasn't done anything much better then babalu lately. He beat vitor, who hasn't lately. He berely beat forrest, and he beat ken shamrock. Whooopty friggin do. This is why i hate tito. Why would you verbably trash a fellow fighter like that. A b rated fighter. Babalu has never been spanked. I think babalu looks at what he did wrong and trys a diffrent startagy he may one day beat chuck. And im sure he can beat tito. Tito wouldn't ground and pound babalu. He would get submitted.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

i very welll agreee with that statement Ortiz made.... i thought this way before babalu/chuck II i never seeen babalu as championship material , but he is a goood B level fighter who is stilll pretty young , he still has a future in the sport , but Titos right i just dont see him beating any top 5 fighter today


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

horn is a top fighter and he beat him. Rua deffinatly is and he beat him. I would put tito under babalu. especially when tito loses to chuck. Babalu would beat shamrock. Tito lost to randy, and chuck, and he barely beat forrest and vitor. I actually belice vitor qon that fight, but agree totally with the forrest fight. I don't think babalu could beat randy, but i think giving time and a better stratagy can and will beat chuck. That last fight was just silly. Why rush a striker like that. He just got overconfident.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i agree with tito..babalu is a good fighter, but hes not one of the elite.hes not on titos level..babalu faught a very young and raw shogun, and won..ill give him credit for that but that was over 3 years ago..and tito def beat vitor


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

^ exactly , i said it once and i will say it again , Babalu beat Shogun when me & and you didnt even know who the helll Shogun was.... Horn is an impressive victory regardless but the Shogun fight doesnt meant tooo much , Shogun was 19-20 at the time , Babalu had tons and tons of experience on him i think it was prettty obvious babalu should have beat him back then


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

I woudl rather see Tito and Babalu fight before Tito fight Chuck. Tito hasn't done squat since he has been back. He beat forrest barely and looked like crap doing it. Big deal. I think he should have to beat someone who actually matters now, not Shamrock 2 times in a year:dunno:


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I woudl rather see Tito and Babalu fight before Tito fight Chuck. Tito hasn't done squat since he has been back. He beat forrest barely and looked like crap doing it. Big deal. I think he should have to beat someone who actually matters now, not Shamrock 2 times in a year:dunno:



I actually think that a Tito/Babalu fight would be very interesting to watch. I think that Tito should be a bit more respectful to his fellow fighters, particularly after a tough and disappointing loss, it would show class.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

i dont think babalu could beat chuck ever unless he learns takedowns from the clinch you cant shoot on chuck it just doesnt work and he doesnt train very hard maybe now that he changed training facilities and is no longer training with Marco Ruas he trains harder but he always used to be stoned at Ruas vale tudo whenever i went there he was really lazy but maybe hes changed who knows


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Tito just likes to talk. I also think he's a little bit bitter that Babalu got a rematch and he didn't. But that's okay, Chuck will be putting him to sleep shortly.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Tito is nuts. Either of Babalu's losses to Chuck weren't half as bad of a beating as Tito got from him.

I'm not a big Tito hater or anything, but he is crazy. He does not deserve a title shot yet. The LHW division has somebody other than Tito as the #2 contender. Beating Shamrock is not impressive. Nor is beating him twice... If he had knocked out or submitted Griffin, that's one thing. But here he is, fighting a "TUF" fighter (I like Griffin but I'm saying Tito's attitude at that time was probably 'here's some punk TV kid I'm gonna kill him') and IMO to this day, Tito lost that fight. I think he owes Griffin another rematch before he gets to Chuck.

What class is Brandon Vera? I forget if he's Light or Heavyweight. I think he should get in the next contention spot... although I havent' seen him fight in awhile so if he just lost to somebody stupid don't flame the crap out of me!


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

moldy said:


> No way. Babalu just used a very poor stratagy. Tito hasn't done anything much better then babalu lately. He beat vitor, who hasn't lately. He berely beat forrest, and he beat ken shamrock. Whooopty friggin do. This is why i hate tito. Why would you verbably trash a fellow fighter like that. A b rated fighter. Babalu has never been spanked. I think babalu looks at what he did wrong and trys a diffrent startagy he may one day beat chuck. And im sure he can beat tito. Tito wouldn't ground and pound babalu. He would get submitted.


i would like to see them fight that would be a good fight but i think that tito has the upper hand coming in to the fight am not dogging on Babalu but i just dont think he is mentaly ready to fight tito does anybody agree with me


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats classic Tito.

I think he looks crazy focused but Chuck's gunna KO his ass TOO; *AGAIN*. That's alot of talk for a man who will suffer the same results.


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

Beeno said:


> Tito is nuts. Either of Babalu's losses to Chuck weren't half as bad of a beating as Tito got from him.
> 
> I'm not a big Tito hater or anything, but he is crazy. He does not deserve a title shot yet. The LHW division has somebody other than Tito as the #2 contender. Beating Shamrock is not impressive. Nor is beating him twice... If he had knocked out or submitted Griffin, that's one thing. But here he is, fighting a "TUF" fighter (I like Griffin but I'm saying Tito's attitude at that time was probably 'here's some punk TV kid I'm gonna kill him') and IMO to this day, Tito lost that fight. I think he owes Griffin another rematch before he gets to Chuck.
> 
> What class is Brandon Vera? I forget if he's Light or Heavyweight. I think he should get in the next contention spot... although I havent' seen him fight in awhile so if he just lost to somebody stupid don't flame the crap out of me!


Tito needs to give Griffen another fight because the first fight was to close and most pepole say that Griffen won that fight. Tito needs to fight Griffen before he goes and fight CHUCK.


----------



## enoeht (Aug 18, 2006)

*respectful? class?*



Keithpas said:


> I actually think that a Tito/Babalu fight would be very interesting to watch. I think that Tito should be a bit more respectful to his fellow fighters, particularly after a tough and disappointing loss, it would show class.


Tito is all about running the mouth. He literally built a career by doing so. I have much respect for Tito, especially after watching him coach TUF. He is also a very good mma fighter. I don't like the mouthing, but it gets the ball rolling.

And why do people keep bringing up that Tito barely beat Griffin? Tito fought with three pretty serious injuries. He didn't whine about them, he did what he had to do to get the win. Get them together again when Tito is 100%. Griffin will lose in a bad way!


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Beeno said:


> Tito is nuts. Either of Babalu's losses to Chuck weren't half as bad of a beating as Tito got from him.



HAHAHAHAHA LOL thats because TITO can take a PUNCH , Babalu/Couture/Horn/Belfort EVERYONE GOT DROPPED By 1 PUNCH or KICK (in babalus case lol) Tito what > toook 21 punches to the dome? the guys got a solid chin thats forsure, Babalu gettting kicked upside the head is waaay wrose then what happened to Tito by the way. Both times Babalu got smacked up upside the head by Chuck he started trying to wrestle the refs n shit.... thats how OUT of it he was, Tito on the other hand, took his mouthpiece out , wasverry pisssed offf, and got up like a man , you do the math


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

i agree with most, tito is talkign shit as usual its just tito, i think babalu could beat tito but i dont think he could beat chuck just like i dont think tito can beat chuck and we will soon find out.

But also yea, dont trash other fighters like that!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA LOL thats because TITO can take a PUNCH , Babalu/Couture/Horn/Belfort EVERYONE GOT DROPPED By 1 PUNCH or KICK (in babalus case lol) Tito what > toook 21 punches to the dome? the guys got a solid chin thats forsure, Babalu gettting kicked upside the head is waaay wrose then what happened to Tito by the way. Both times Babalu got smacked up upside the head by Chuck he started trying to wrestle the refs n shit.... thats how OUT of it he was, Tito on the other hand, took his mouthpiece out , wasverry pisssed offf, and got up like a man , you do the math


I WAS JUST ABOUT TO WRITE THE SAME THING..I THINK TITO WOULD MAUL BABALU..HE IS WAY TO STRONG, AND WOULD JUST WIN EVERY ROUND AND WIN A DECISION..IF TITO WANTS TO TALK TRASH LET HIM, TITO AND BABALU WILL FIGHT WITHIN THE NEXT YEAR AND TITO WILL BACK UP HIS TRASH TALK


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Atleast tito went 2 rounds and has the excuse that he didn go for take downs and tried to strike. btw i do believe tito's 1 fight lasted longer then both of bablu's against liddell lol.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

enoeht said:


> Tito is all about running the mouth. He literally built a career by doing so. I have much respect for Tito, especially after watching him coach TUF. He is also a very good mma fighter. I don't like the mouthing, but it gets the ball rolling.
> 
> And why do people keep bringing up that Tito barely beat Griffin? Tito fought with three pretty serious injuries. He didn't whine about them, he did what he had to do to get the win. Get them together again when Tito is 100%. Griffin will lose in a bad way!




No one has ever accused Tito of not bringing it or whining about injuries. I have alot of respect for the fact that Tito was able to beat a very good fighter in Forrest Griffin with those injuries and he never made excuses or whined about it. Tito should think about how bad he felt when Chuck beat him to a pulp, its not a good feeling and its also not cool to kick someone when they're down. but he is fun to watch and I do think he is an excellent fighter.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Babalu just replied to what Tito said about him! Now Babalu is hoping that Tito beats Chuck so he can have the pleasure of smashing his face in and winning the world title for his troubles. Not sure how far that dream will go considering Tito is going to get his head cracked open by Liddell.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I'm not a huge Tito Ortiz fan but I think he is on another level. If you compare there fighting history, Tito Ortiz, IMO comes out on top. With that being said he is going to end up like Babalu when Liddell beats his ass.*


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Very good point (can't remember who said it), it isn't right for Tito to kick babalu while he's down, but you have to look at it from tito's point of view also. Here he is, much more diserving and he has to fight shamrock for the 3rd time and hasn't been able to progress because of shamrock! 

It also might have been taken out of text to a slight degree. But hey, everyones open to there own opinion. If babalu doesn't wanna get clowned on by other fights, maybe he should learn how to protect himself against them lol, or atleast got an entire 1st round!


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

We didn't see babalu's true skills in the liddel fight. it is likely he still would have lost but not like that. Babalu is a serious fighter and i want to se him back.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

*WHo next and when for Babalu?*

So, what is next for Babalu... I am curious about the comment that Babalu hopes Tito defeats Liddell so he can then beat Tito for the belt... where do you guys *realistically* see Babalu in terms of his contendership... who next and when?


----------



## Avid (Aug 30, 2006)

God I hate tito. I can't wait until Chuck smashes him again. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

Tito will get smashed by the Iceman, Babalu wont be seeing him for a little while (back to the drawing board on how not to go head first into a knock out king). I think Babalu will have a couple of fights (wins) under his belt and then he will get a shot again.


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

Bonnar, where did you here that Babalu responded to Tito. I'd like to read that myself.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

gduff2 said:


> Bonnar, where did you here that Babalu responded to Tito. I'd like to read that myself.


Here is the link
MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Tito couldnt beat Babalu, theres no way. He thinks he could hold him down and just drop elbows. I doubt it. Thats Tito's only plan.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

I understand Babalu would have to fight one or two people to get to Ortiz (if Tito had the belt) but why would he have to wait out a rubber match between Tito vs Chuck, if Tito beat Chuck?


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA LOL thats because TITO can take a PUNCH , Babalu/Couture/Horn/Belfort EVERYONE GOT DROPPED By 1 PUNCH or KICK (in babalus case lol) Tito what > toook 21 punches to the dome? the guys got a solid chin thats forsure, Babalu gettting kicked upside the head is waaay wrose then what happened to Tito by the way. Both times Babalu got smacked up upside the head by Chuck he started trying to wrestle the refs n shit.... thats how OUT of it he was, Tito on the other hand, took his mouthpiece out , wasverry pisssed offf, and got up like a man , you do the math



Vitor landed on his butt and his head never hit the matt. He wasnt knocked out like most others.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Adrnalnrsh said:


> Vitor landed on his butt and his head never hit the matt. He wasnt knocked out like most others.



I've seen the Tito/Chuck footage a bunch of times, Tito is a badass, a great fighter and a tough guy but he looked as beat as I have seen a fighter. He took 23 punches directly to his face and head in about 20 seconds and would have been hospitalized had the ref not stopped it.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Seriously. He was taking a bad ****ing beating there. Perfect stoppage and an awesome victory for Liddell. He'll damn well do it again too.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Adrnalnrsh said:


> I understand Babalu would have to fight one or two people to get to Ortiz (if Tito had the belt) but why would he have to wait out a rubber match between Tito vs Chuck, if Tito beat Chuck?


I don't know! I would think Chuck would have to wait at least a year before getting another title shot unless Tito ask Dana to give Chuck another rematch in the next pay per view like Sylvia did with Arloveski.


----------



## yellow man (Jun 27, 2006)

there is not a dout in my mind tito would tap against sobral. tito doesnt have the take down defense to save his life from babalu. tito just striked with forest and almost lost how he even think hes going to strike with liddell. at this time there isnt many people alive that can strike with liddell that are 205lbs.

as for babalu vs liddell 2 i think babalu took a chance. thinking like liddell who was probaly reminding him self that this guy cant trade with me so i got to watch for the take down. and thinking that babalu came out strikeing switching liddels mind set to striking for thoes few seconds looking for a clinch or that big strike liddell throws for a take down. (knowing highest chance of winning is on ground)

if u ask me i think alot of fighting is in ur mind. and the most vulnerable time is befor the fight because both people are thinking clear they arnt just reacting there setting up what there going to do. but babalu being smart started first making liddell the reactor (risk liddell counter striking awsome)

everything in fighting has a risk there is almost always a counter for what ur apponet is doing. ("for every reaction there is an equal and opposite reaction" newton 3rd law)

*and probaly the most important reason for doing it in the start is he is at full reaction spead and strength...not tired. his chances for a take down decresses as he gets tired. and i think he had to take the risk cause he probaly has 2 or 3 chances at the most with full strength. and i think liddell already had the strength advantage both fully healed.*

if that makes any sense. im not am mma fighter just a back yard wrestler


----------



## Upnsmoke3 (Aug 30, 2006)

Tito would loose.Most likely by sub.If not that way it would be a lopsided decision.Babalu would dominate him on the ground if tito got in Babalu's guard he would probably be sub there before his GnP


----------



## daddyp (Aug 28, 2006)

yellow man said:


> there is not a dout in my mind tito would tap against sobral. tito doesnt have the take down defense to save his life from babalu. tito just striked with forest and almost lost how he even think hes going to strike with liddell. at this time there isnt many people alive that can strike with liddell that are 205lbs.
> 
> as for babalu vs liddell 2 i think babalu took a chance. thinking like liddell who was probaly reminding him self that this guy cant trade with me so i got to watch for the take down. and thinking that babalu came out strikeing switching liddels mind set to striking for thoes few seconds looking for a clinch or that big strike liddell throws for a take down. (knowing highest chance of winning is on ground)
> 
> ...


Dude he has every chance, the fight with forrest he was majorly injured in several places. Read the previous pages of this for more info.
The man has the skills to pay the bills!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Avid (Aug 30, 2006)

Tito can't compete with Sobral on the ground IMO, I think Sobral would submit him, either that or win by decision.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I like yellow mans analysis on Babalus strategy that actually makes some sense.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

BABALU ISNT PHYSICALLY STRONG ENUFF TO BEAT ANY TOP 205LBER, what Babalu neeeds to do is to cut down to 185lb and compete against ppl who are more his size/strength , thats MY OPINION.


----------



## BabaluFan (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, Babablu has basically only lost to Chuck in the last 3 years, Don't forget he went to a decision with Fedor as well and although he clearly lost he was never submitted. He just approached the fight with Chuck poorly, I believe he beats anybody but Chuck and that includes a rematch with Shogun or a fight with Randy which we know will not happen.


----------



## NICK C (Nov 19, 2006)

If Babalu is a B fighter then so is Tito. Tito can't beat Randy, Lidell or Shogun. Dude is overated.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

How many pages back was this thread? It was forever ago when I made this.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

lol two.

Tito has no right to say "Babalu isn't that great" considering it's coming form the most overrated figher in the UFC


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Tito sure does a fine job of _losing _to Randy and Chuck but to be considered "on their level" wouldn't he have to have beaten them?

Or at least come close?


----------



## Tito 4Title (Dec 27, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> lol two.
> 
> Tito has no right to say "Babalu isn't that great" considering it's coming form the most overrated figher in the UFC


You guys are taking his words way too seriously. If you follow Tito at all, which im sure most of you do seeing as how hes highly advertised, then you know its all just a part of his gameplan. He talks a lot of smack, maybe to get to your head, i dont know. In Tito's mind no one is on his "level" and to lose to Chuck and Randy is nothing to frown upon


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

After Titos pathetic performances *excluding when he beat up on an elderly man of course* I dont even think he deserves a title shot. The only reason he's around is because his jackass antics draw dumbass fans. 

When you people wake the hell up? He is just not that good


----------



## Tito 4Title (Dec 27, 2006)

your right, hes great.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> After Titos pathetic performances *excluding when he beat up on an elderly man of course* I dont even think he deserves a title shot. The only reason he's around is because his jackass antics draw dumbass fans.
> 
> When you people wake the hell up? He is just not that good


Id pay 80 bucks to see Shogun stomp on him though.


----------



## Tito 4Title (Dec 27, 2006)

I love how everyone completely "hates" tito since hes so ungodly overrated and nothing but a "jackass," and yet hes the main topic on numerous forums. FUNNY


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

IMO Tito is pretty tough, BUT I've watched him leave his arms extended often during his GnP. Sobral would capitalize on this classic "wrestlers" mistake and submit him.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> IMO Tito is pretty tough, BUT I've watched him leave his arms extended often during his GnP. Sobral would capitalize on this classic "wrestlers" mistake and submit him.


I dont think so I think Titos sub defense is pretty top notch but then again so are Babalus subs so who knows.


----------



## Tito 4Title (Dec 27, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> IMO Tito is pretty tough, BUT I've watched him leave his arms extended often during his GnP. Sobral would capitalize on this classic "wrestlers" mistake and submit him.


extended how? Like maintaining his balance while on top of a man whose tryin to spastically get to his feet? Or leaving his arms extended while reigning down elbows ad hammers? Im not trying to sound like a smart-ass but how does he leave his arms extended?


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Tito 4Title said:


> extended how? Like maintaining his balance while on top of a man whose tryin to spastically get to his feet? Or leaving his arms extended while reigning down elbows ad hammers? Im not trying to sound like a smart-ass but how does he leave his arms extended?


Mostly when he is posting for balance, but I've seen him punch from the guard and leave the arm dangle long enough for it to be owned. It stems from having such a solid base in the guard. Tito is maintaining balance and punching through the opponents guarding arms, so inevitably he either leaves an arm out or he has to lay on the guy. This is a wrestlers syndrome and I notice this stuff because I do the same things.
Tito is tough and very good at what he does, but IMO his game plays into Sobrals game in a way that leaves him in a less than dominant position.

How was that for tact?


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Anybody else think it's funny that mmaweekly still has Babalu ranked higher than Tito?


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Tito just likes to talk. I also think he's a little bit bitter that Babalu got a rematch and he didn't. But that's okay, Chuck will be putting him to sleep shortly.


I truly hope so, mma is more a joke with wankers like tito. Makes it seem more like PRO WRESTLING then real fighting... knock him the **** out and shut the ***** up please.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Tito's on 5 wins and Babalu had 10 before rematching Liddell and has fought better competition.


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Id pay 80 bucks to see Shogun stomp on him though.


I would pay alot more then 80 to watch shogun end his carreer.


----------



## Skizzik (Dec 27, 2006)

I see where your coming from to an extent kyle1 his antics can get a little out of hand (Tito). But I mean seriously without him and a few others how fun would it be to watch. If everyone formed in the same "fan favorite" line like Randy Couture, there would be no drama or smack talk.

Im just waiting for the Matt Hughes comeback personally.


----------



## maxtheripper (Nov 18, 2006)

titos the kind of fighter u love to hate and is really good to watch especially when hes getting the shit beaten outta him mwahahahahaha


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

The only way to find out would be to see the fight. I think both would have a chance to win but if Tito takes him lightly, and it sounds like he would, he would be owned.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

sorry tito your not at the level of people that own you. to be at the level of randy or chuck youd have to beat one of them once.


----------

